# A History of the Geneva Bible -- Lewis Lupton



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

_A History of Geneva Bible_ (25 volumes) by Lewis Lupton is being reprinted by Tentmaker Publications. 

For details, see here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _A History of Geneva Bible_ (25 volumes) by Lewis Lupton is being reprinted by Tentmaker Publications.
> 
> For details, see here.



Do you mean its 25 volumes long  or that only 25 copies are being printed


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > _A History of Geneva Bible_ (25 volumes) by Lewis Lupton is being reprinted by Tentmaker Publications.
> ...



The full set is 25 volumes long. It seems like not every volume may be available in this reprint, but we'll see.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



How did anyone manage to write that?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



My understanding is that the series was actually begun around 1967 or 1968 and unfinished at the time of his death in 1995.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 9, 2008)

did he record their every move, both physically and philosophically?


----------



## Grymir (May 9, 2008)

Wow! These look so good! I want. Thank you for letting us a'll know.


----------



## D. Paul (May 9, 2008)

If you recall, Tolle Lege at one time was offering these volumes on CD for FREE when the 1599 Geneva Bible was purchased. I wanted this sooooo badly but the Lupton family had some issue...I forget. Anyway, 

L15 translates to how many $?


----------



## Thomas2007 (May 9, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> If you recall, Tolle Lege at one time was offering these volumes on CD for FREE when the 1599 Geneva Bible was purchased. I wanted this sooooo badly but the Lupton family had some issue...I forget. Anyway,
> 
> L15 translates to how many $?



About $ 30.00 each, plus shipping. I would like to have them, I wrote them asking about a quantity discount - if you bought several volumes at once.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Wow! These look so good! I want. Thank you for letting us a'll know.



You're very welcome!



D. Paul said:


> If you recall, Tolle Lege at one time was offering these volumes on CD for FREE when the 1599 Geneva Bible was purchased. I wanted this sooooo badly but the Lupton family had some issue...I forget. Anyway,
> 
> L15 translates to how many $?



The website has a feature which provides the cost in GBP and USD. Thomas' conversion is correct. 

I got my pdf of the entire 25 volume set from American Vision for $5.00, I think.



Thomas2007 said:


> About $ 30.00 each, plus shipping. I would like to have them, I wrote them asking about a quantity discount - if you bought several volumes at once.



Thomas -- Please let us know if you hear back about a discount. I have a friend who may also be able to get a discount on TP books. In fact, I have a TP order that I'm getting through him which is supposed to arrive next week at a nice discount.


----------



## D. Paul (May 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I got my pdf of the entire 25 volume set from American Vision for $5.00, I think.



Andrew is there any way to still obtain copies of that CD? It is probably a copyright infringement to ask you to reproduce the CD but I am REALLY, REALLY excited to hear this news.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

I gather (from vol. 3, p. 188) that Lewis Lupton was deaf.


----------

